# My Climax A makes a run



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I got my Climax A out for it's first run in a couple of years. Coal gondola I also made, it has Hartford Trucks. Climax had Stomper drives originally, but I replaced them with small Hartland two axle drives. Made the side frames for them. Ran for hours on one 9.6v battery pack, with just an on/off switch.


----------



## hcampbell (Jan 2, 2008)

Great, looks right at home on that trestle. 

Harvey C.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

How far did he get on that trestle before tearing up a bunch of the ties?  

Looks great. Always nice to get an old horse back in service. 

Later, 

K


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry I love that class A. Good to see it in service.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks great, Jerry... With the Hartland trucks, it *should *run for hours and hours.









Love the 'bash.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Now that's a REAL-looking loco! Great stuff, Jerry! 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org


----------

